# Flippinout PFS reviews?



## Hermit (Feb 7, 2014)

Anyone care to review the new PFS from Simple-Shot? I read somewhere in this forum that it is made of plastic. Gets me to wondering if an occasional fork hit would cause any damage that might lead to plastic in the face.

Rich


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Hey Rich,

It is nigh to bullet proof. You can gonto SimpleShot website and read detailed reviews or go down a YouTube rabbit hole.

I have had 2 fork hits and barely a dent... I got carried away and shot my Flippin Pickle like a regular OTT...

Also I do believe all the frames are top quality ABS plastics...

Here is a brief explanation of impact resistant plastics.

ABS PLASTIC
ABS (acrylonitrile butadiene styrene) is a widely used thermoplastic polymer found in everything from the popular Lego® toys to automotive parts. The heat at which ABS plastic is molded affects its final properties, with low temperatures yielding more impact resistance and high temperatures yielding more ultimate heat resistance.

Advantages:

Good machinability
Low end of the price scale
Great impact resistance
Good strength and stiffness
Wonderful aesthetic qualities
Easy to glue and paint

PS- I hope this helps.

Also have you ever shot PFS? Best to make a trainer to learn on and eye protection is a MUST.


----------



## Hermit (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks much for the reply. Kinda easies my mind. I've been shooting PFS for about 5 or 6 years. I have two one of which is huge made of wood, and the other is HDPE which I use most of the time. I really appreciate the information on ABS plastics - learned something new today!

Thanks again,

Rich


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I made a joke when someone was wandering if theirs was safe. Sorry. It’s kind of obvious they’re made of plastic.


----------

